
About the security content of iOS 8 - gregmolnar
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6441
======
lunixbochs
> Bluetooth was enabled automatically after upgrading iOS. This was addressed
> by only turning on Bluetooth for major or minor version updates.

What?

